# Euro Petrol / diesel prices



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

What is the best site for up to date Petrol / Diesel prices in Europe.

Keep finding lots that are out of date :roll:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*prices*

Average we paid from Easter to July 2011 in Europe, £1.17 (but we do shop around).

France (usually up-to-date) see dates in table

Andorra

Luxembourg

There are loads more

TM


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Does it really make any odds ??

Its got to be put in, wherever you are, or am i missing something :?:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Missing*



TJ101 said:


> Does it really make any odds ??
> 
> Its got to be put in, wherever you are, or am i missing something :?:


If you shop around, 3,000 a mile Eurotrek might cost you £700.00. If you don't and pay top wack, that could cost you £1,000.00

Every little helps!

TM


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Tm.

TJ101, 
I am driving to Croatia so will be passing through a number of countries, so prices vary. Do you fill up at Dover before getting on the ferry?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fill up*



fdhadi said:


> Thanks Tm.
> 
> TJ101,
> I am driving to Croatia so will be passing through a number of countries, so prices vary. Do you fill up at Dover before getting on the ferry?


No, we drive from the ports on a low tank and fill up on the continent.


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Frank

Did Croatia in late April this year,, 2 days to get down, with a wild camp in Austria  
The notes re fuel etc are all in the office,, but just fueled up, as and when,


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*We did*

Shopping around can pay towards campsite/Aire/Stelplatz/Camperlaats fees.

Anything left over can be donated Here

TM


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

if you can try and fill up in luxemburg, big fuel station just before the german border - cheapest for miles around. 

How r u getting to Croatia? going garmisch to Innsbruck/brenner to Trieste and along the coast road can save you 2 vignettes/gobox.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks jonegood,

Yes, thats the route we are looking to take. Having used the very expensive Go Box in Austria and paying the extra weight (5t) road tax in Swiss, we have returned home from Italy using your suggested route. 

We also fuel up in Luxemburg. Where is this "big fuel station" you mention?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fuel*

Frank

If you are following my sort of route to Lake Garda and then on the north of Italy to Venice and beyond, then I would fill up as follows

1) Arrive Calais and add enough fuel to what you have already to get you as far as Luxembourg - 250 ish miles. Do not fill the tank at Calais - only enough to get to Luxembourg.

2) Luxembourg - two large service areas - same price as off the motorway - have tried to fill up away from the motorway before and it is the same price. Absolutely neck it in Luxembourg

3) Fill to the brim again in France before entering Switzerland

4) Italy - cheaper off the motorways than on - usually but all motorway prices are advertised a great distance in advance. www.autostrade.it shows some prices. If for example you come off the motorway at "Brescia Est" and take the SS11 towards Lake Garda, there are loads of easy access fuel stations on that road. Fill up and save upto 15 cents per litre compared to motorway. RE join the motorway at Desezano del Garda - all sign posted.

Calais - Dunkerque - Lille - Tournai - Mons - Charleroi - Arlon - Luxembourg - Metz (all toll free) - Strasbourg (tolls) - Colmar - Mulhouse (toll free). Enter Switzerland - Basle - Lucerne - St Gotthard Tunnel - Chiasso - enter Italy - Milan - Venice - Trieste etc etc

Or are you going via Germany etc
Russell


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Frank

There are a few good fill up points in Luxembourg but 
I go via Germany as you leave Luxemburg take the Autoroute to Saarland (splits off the Metz one just south of Luxemburg city and just before you cross the border you go through a big tunnel, get in the right hand lane and turn off immediately on exit (signpost Remich) on the Lux side of the river and you will see them, Im sure its gone up a little but it was slightly less than 1 euro/liter last year.

I then carry on that autoroute for Kaiserslautern and cut acroos to Karlsruhe.

Don t know if Russels route is better as I havent tried it.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I can easily track prices in Poland(Katowice) - Shell station is just outside the window.

I would be happy to post them regularly if somebody can tell me where and how.

Currently diesel is PLN 5.08 which at tourist rates is GBP 1.15, but 10 days ago was 6% cheaper. They seem to move the prices very frequently.

Geoff


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

nicholsong said:


> I can easily track prices in Poland(Katowice) - Shell station is just outside the window.
> 
> I would be happy to post them regularly if somebody can tell me where and how.
> 
> ...


Hi Geoff,

I'm glad I saw your posting as I'm off to Poland in a couple of weeks and assumed that the Poles used the Euro.

Had I better buy a few Zloties or will they take Euros?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Hello Bill

Glad to be of service.

The Poles are a bit of an independent lot - like the Brits, so have stuck to the Zloty. The 'l' in Zloty has a line through it which is a different letter in the dictionary and is pronounced near to our 'w'. I only found out when I moved here.

Doubt if they would take Euro except in tourist rip-off places.

My best advice re good exchange rates is to bring pounds (or Euros) and go to Bureaux in main towns (Katowice, which is not really a tourist destination, except Auschwitz is close) has several. 

Yesterday their rate to change Pounds to Zloty without commission was ZL 4.45 to the Pound.

I said the fuel price was volatile - since my post this a.m. Shell opposite have dropped to 4.98 per litre i.e. 2%. That price is not the cheapest but fairly typical around here. Avoid M/way service stations of course.

What are your plans in Poland? and elsewhere?

Any furhter info please PM me rather than go off-topic - as I have done a little.

Geoff


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

We also are planning to see a bit of Poland in about 10 days time, can i ask would it not be easier to use ATM's to get the local currency? We hope to visit Auschwitz and Katowice, probably avoid Warsaw and maybe visit there on a city break type holiday at another time. Thanks for the information by the way. Chas.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Geoff I'll buy some at the Post Office before I go.

The son of my Wifes friend is getting married in Krakow on the 3rd or 4th of Aug. I'll tootle round and have a look at the sights but, as usual, I have no plans.
I might go Colditz on the way back as a Polish friend of mine's Grandfather was a prisoner there. Apparently he wrote a book about his experiences there in Polish. (no connection with the wedding)


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Russell / Jonegood

Think I'm going through Germany but hey that could change.

Catch up soon :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

For 'Chasper' and "BillCreer'

We are going a bit off-topic with the Polish bit, but as I have a bit of further advice I will open another topic under 'Polish Touring 2011' to save boring the other MHF Members.

Geoff


----------

